# My friends photographs



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 21, 2011)

My lovely friends who live in southern costal NSW took these pictures  
(Please feel free to correct me if i got the wrong species) 

SNAKES: 

Red bellied black snake swimming through their pool







Brown snake in their pool 






I'm thinking golden crown snake? 






Diamond pythons:





















Frogs: (identifications would be lovely) 
















And of course a big fat bluey: 






Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## woody101 (May 21, 2011)

nice look pics! that frog on the hand is a Red eye tree frog and yeah those snake i.d's are correct  cept you made a typo on brown snake in there pool think you ment black


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 21, 2011)

yeh thought it was a RETF  thanks for the spell check hehe


----------



## lizardloco (May 21, 2011)

It's either diamonds turn up everywhere or I'm not looking hard enough!


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 21, 2011)

lizardloco said:


> It's either diamonds turn up everywhere or I'm not looking hard enough!



i reckon they just turn up when we're not looking hehe

i reckon its a brown but yeah then again not sure


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 21, 2011)

The frogs, one red eye, Litoria chloris then two dwarf tree frogs Litoria fallax. 
The diamonds = nice.


----------



## thoma1234 (May 21, 2011)

snake i.d's are correct awesome pics.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 21, 2011)

The snake doesnt look like a brown to me. But awesome pics, love the red eye tree frog.


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 21, 2011)

I can't decide what snake it is!!! Yeah the RETF is gorgeous!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 21, 2011)

The labelled brown snake appears to have a band around its nape which would fit better with a young brown than it would with a black snake.


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 21, 2011)

thanks for that geckophotographer


----------

